# Broadband Package that supports Skype



## glynner (4 May 2012)

Hi All 

I am looking for advice on best direction to go regarding what broadband to go for that will support Skype.Just to let you know i am not very  knowledgeable regarding speeds and computer speak so any advice in layman's terms would be much appreciated. 

I currently have the O2 Dongle and am out of contract now, and it has been freezing lately and very slow so its time to replace it, also  due to family moving to Oz i will need to use Skype regularly. I want a wireless package that i can use  up to 5 machines on. 

Upon doing some research i believe some of the wireless hotshots may not support Skype, and that i should go for UPC or Eircom instead. So before i proceed with entering into any contracts i thought i would ask for you advice.


----------



## Boyd (4 May 2012)

In my experience all BB _supports_ skype, I assume you mean which one is _fast enough_ for skype to function properly?

I have UPC 25Mb broadband and skype is fine for audio/video calls


----------



## burmo (4 May 2012)

Hi,

A fixed broadband line such as UPC or Eircom will work better for you in terms of latency and reliablity. The cheapest 2MB or above package should work absolutely fine for general internet and Skype usage. UPC broadband in my experience is very good.


----------



## Leo (4 May 2012)

username123 said:


> In my experience all BB _supports_ skype, I assume you mean which one is _fast enough_ for skype to function properly?


 
Some mobile broadband providers block Skype, some charge additional fees to enable it.


----------



## glynner (4 May 2012)

Thanks Guys, 

Leo that's what i heard too that's why i was asking, so i will have to go for the UPC or Eircom, UPC seem to be offering a better rate which includes Phone Line.


----------



## Boyd (4 May 2012)

Leo said:


> Some mobile broadband providers block Skype, some charge additional fees to enable it.



Hmmm interesting....well that sucks!


----------



## flossie (4 May 2012)

I have a Vodafone mobile wi-fi device that allows up to 5 wireless devices to conenct to it. I pay €17 per month for 10Mb speed, and i often use Skype/Viber on that. No issues so far.

In the house/home office i use UPC, and no problems with that either.


----------



## glynner (4 May 2012)

That's what i was wondering about O2 have a hot shot device and thats what i was going to go for. thanks Flossie


----------



## flossie (4 May 2012)

No worries. Just remember that the strength and speed of the internet through this is dependent on phone signal, so if you live somewhere with a poor phone signal, or with only GPRS, speeds are likely to be slow. However, it is certainly very handy, and i will often have it activated in my car, plugged into my charger, so that my data package isn't being used up with emails etc.


----------

